
Getting into AI - kadenalderson
MY goal is to work with Artificial intelligence and machine learning, I&#x27;m at an intermediate level of programming using python (which is the only language I know) and am currently going through an algebra 1, and data science course. I know I need a concrete understanding of mathematics, algorithms, logic, data structures, as well as probability and statistics.<p>My question is: am I missing anything? are there courses&#x2F;books you would recommend? also, which subjects should I start putting the most time into? are there any forums that you know of where I could go for tips, as well as ask questions, or maybe even makes some friends to help me stay motivated?
======
mugivarra69
depends on what u wanna do in AI, question for you , what you wanna do in AI?

